# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Ziekenhuis

## Drietje

Dag allemaal,

Ik woon in Lelystad en ben daar al 20 jaar onder behandeling voor de type 1. Ik wil graag naar een ander ziekenhuis waar ze meer naar de toekomst kijken. Heeft iemand een goede tip?

----------

